# Steg über den Teich



## hw1967 (6. Sep. 2012)

Hallo,

mein Teich ist jetzt soweit fertig. Das Bild ist nicht ganz aktuell. Der Ufergraben wurde inzwischen bepflanzt. 

 

Ich würde nun noch gerne eine Steg über den Teich legen und den Pumpsammler rechts darunter verschwinden lassen. Das einfachstes wäre es zwei gerade Balken auf den Uferwall aufzulegen und auf diese Bretter zu schrauben. Funktioniert dies oder hält das nicht?
Der Uferwall ist aus Pflastersteinen welche ich mit Zement fixiert habe. 

 

Die Balken sollten eine Länge von 3,7m haben, die Auflagepunkte mit den beiden Uferwällen wären 3,3m auseinander. Breite ist ca. 70cm geplant. Bei der Stärke der Balken habe ich an 8x16 oder 10x20 gedacht.

Kann man das so machen oder ist meine Idee Schwachsinn?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## karsten. (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

warum nicht 

mfG


----------



## hw1967 (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*



karsten. schrieb:


> warum nicht
> 
> mfG



Danke für den Link. Hatte ich schon gefunden.
Bei mir würden die Balken im Prinzip nur auf dem Uferwall aufliegen. Ein verrutschen können sie sicher sicher nciht. Bin mir auch unsicher ob der Uferwall nachsackt


----------



## karsten. (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

alles im Hochbau wird auf Fundamente gegründet !


dh. Du musst wenigsten Betonplatten darunter verlegen

oder besser weiter führen und außerhalb richtige Fundamente machen und hochmauern


mfg


----------



## hw1967 (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Den Uferwall hatte ich in dem Fall als das Fundament angesehen. Dieser ist übrigens mit 900er Vlies, der 1mm Teichfolie sowie der Ufermatte bedeckt. Wo soll ich da Betonplatten verlegen?
Nach außen führen möchte ich nicht so gerne. Ich befürchte, dass das ganze dann zu wuchtig im Verhältnis zum Teich wird.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## karsten. (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

den Uferwall bis auf den gewachsenen Boden entfernen ,Platten mit Frostschutz verlegen 
Uferwall"lücke" mit Beton wieder darauf modellieren oder hochmauern 
oder 
Metallstützen auf die Platten stellen und "eingraben"

mfG


----------



## dragsterrobby (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Oder unter die langen Bohlen am Ufer noch einen Balken quer legen und mit den Längen verschrauben, dann wird es nicht kippeln falls einen von den langen Bohlen etwas sackt


----------



## hw1967 (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Oder unter die langen Bohlen am Ufer noch einen Balken quer legen und mit den Längen verschrauben, dann wird es nicht kippeln falls einen von den langen Bohlen etwas sackt



Meinst du so dass die Querbalken auf dem Uferwall liegen oder im Ufergraben dahinter? Im Boden würde in dem Fall nichts befestigt? Ich möchte möglichst nicht über meinen Steinwall hinaus.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## dragsterrobby (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Na das mußt du selber entscheiden, am besten da wo sie einen festen Standort haben. 
Bei einer Länge von 3,70m mußt du, auch wenn du die stärkere Variante nimmst schon damit rechnen, das es etwas wippen wird!


----------



## hw1967 (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Na das mußt du selber entscheiden, am besten da wo sie einen festen Standort haben.
> Bei einer Länge von 3,70m mußt du, auch wenn du die stärkere Variante nimmst schon damit rechnen, das es etwas wippen wird!



3,70m wären die Balken Gesamt. Die Auflagepunkte wären gut 3m auseinerder. Wenn es leicht wippt kann ich damit leben. Der Steg soll nicht für Partys genutzt werden. Ich werde ihn höchstens nutzen um an den Pumpsammler zu kommen oder die Beine mal ins Wasser baumeln zu lassen.
Ich glaube das der Uferwall genug trägt. Ich habe mich mit meiner Frau gleichzeitig daufgestellt und auch gehüft. Da bewegt sich nichts. Ist mir schon klar das eine Dauerbelastung größer ist. 

Meine Frage ist geht in Richtung der Balken. Sind die mit 8x16 stark genug oder brechen die?

Wenn ich außerhalb des Teiches geht wird die Länge noch größer. Welche Trägerstärke muss man dann nehmen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Na brechen werden sie wohl nicht aber wohl schon sehr wippen, wie oben schon geschrieben. Es kommt ja auch noch die Beplankung drauf, das soltest du nicht vergessen. Ich würde lieber die nächst angebotene Stärke nehmen.


----------



## meinereiner (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Hallo Holger,

ich hab mal bei meinem Steg nachgemessen.
Ich hab 10 cm  x 16 cm Lärchenbalken und oben drauf 4 cm x 5 cm als Beplankung (auch in Lärche).
Meine Auflagepunkte sind 2,80 m auseinander, und da wippt nichts.
Die Balken müssen natürlich hochkant gelegt werden, und natürlich keine Fichte (oder sowas).

In meinem Useralbum ist ein Bild dabei (Mein Steg), auf dem der Steg gut sichtbar ist. Der linke Auflagepunkt ist ganz links am Anfang des Stegs, und der rechte Auflagepunkt ist ungefähr 20 cm vor dem Ende des Stegs.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## dragsterrobby (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Na das ist schon klar, das es keine Fichte sein sollte, vonwegen der Langfristig und Haltbarkeit!
Alles andere ist Murks, finde ich!!


----------



## hw1967 (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*



meinereiner schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> 
> ich hab mal bei meinem Steg nachgemessen.
> Ich hab 10 cm  x 16 cm Lärchenbalken und oben drauf 4 cm x 5 cm als Beplankung (auch in Lärche).
> ...



So wie dein Steg aussieht finde ich das schon sehr gut. Das die Balken hochkant stehen ist schon klar. Leimbinder aus Fichte halten nicht lange genug?


----------



## meinereiner (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Hallo Holger,

mit Fichtenleimbinder habe ich keine Erfahrung. Ich würde aber annehmen, dass diese auch nicht (viel) haltbarer sind als reine Fichte. 
Also ich würde es nicht nehmen. 
An der Stelle an der die Balken aufliegen, sollte es auch nicht dauer-feucht sein (egal welches Holz benutzt wird).

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Soll der Steg über den kompletten Teich einmal quer rüber ? oder nur über den Filter ? 
Ersteres fände ich dann bei dem relativ kleinen Teich optisch nicht gelungen. Wenn die Pflanzen erst mal groß sind siehst Du dann von Teich nicht mehr viel. 
Wenn man Leimbinder aus Fichte nach oben mit einem gekanteten Blech abdeckt halten diese durchaus auch sehr lange. 
Erfahrungsgemäß haben doch die meisten nach einigen Jahren eh nen Umbau am Gange, da ist die Frage, ob es immer ewig halten muss. 
Soll ja nen Steg werden und keine Kathedrale ? 


Gruß Wuzzel.


----------



## hw1967 (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*



meinereiner schrieb:


> An der Stelle an der die Balken aufliegen, sollte es auch nicht dauer-feucht sein (egal welches Holz benutzt wird).



Das habe ich eingeplant und werde ich berücksichtigen


----------



## hw1967 (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Soll der Steg über den kompletten Teich einmal quer rüber ? oder nur über den Filter ?
> Ersteres fände ich dann bei dem relativ kleinen Teich optisch nicht gelungen. Wenn die Pflanzen erst mal groß sind siehst Du dann von Teich nicht mehr viel.


Aufgrund der einfacheren Befestigung wird es wohl über den ganzen Teich gehen. Ich werde den Steg aber schmal halten.



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Wenn man Leimbinder aus Fichte nach oben mit einem gekanteten Blech abdeckt halten diese durchaus auch sehr lange.
> Erfahrungsgemäß haben doch die meisten nach einigen Jahren eh nen Umbau am Gange, da ist die Frage, ob es immer ewig halten muss.
> Soll ja nen Steg werden und keine Kathedrale ?


Das sehe ich genauso. Sollte natürlich schon eine Weile halten. Aber den nächste Umbau kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Auch wenn der Steg schmal wird, ist auf Grund der statischen Gegebenheiten mit Holz sicher keine Konstruktion zu schaffen, die optisch wirklich gut zum Teich macht. So wie man das von den Bildern sieht gibts bei dem Teich auch nicht wirklich nen Sinn für ne Brücke. 
Ich würds an Deiner Stelle noch mal überdenken und das eher nicht bauen. Da machste Dir die Mühe und buddelst nen schönen Teich um dann einen Teil davon wieder abzudecken ? 
In meiner ursprünglichen Planung war auch ne Brücke vorgesehen, aber das waren die Argumente, die mich haben davon Abstand nehmen lassen. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## hw1967 (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Steg schmal wird, ist auf Grund der statischen Gegebenheiten mit Holz sicher keine Konstruktion zu schaffen, die optisch wirklich gut zum Teich macht. So wie man das von den Bildern sieht gibts bei dem Teich auch nicht wirklich nen Sinn für ne Brücke.
> Ich würds an Deiner Stelle noch mal überdenken und das eher nicht bauen. Da machste Dir die Mühe und buddelst nen schönen Teich um dann einen Teil davon wieder abzudecken ?
> In meiner ursprünglichen Planung war auch ne Brücke vorgesehen, aber das waren die Argumente, die mich haben davon Abstand nehmen lassen.
> 
> ...



Ich kann deine Bedenken schon nachvollziehen. Ich mache mir schon Gedanken ob die Brücke dann zu dominierent wird.
Gründe für die Brücke gibt es schon. Zum einen finde ich Brücken und Stege klasse. Da raufsetzen und die Beine ins Wasser baumeln lassen würde mich schon reizen. Ein weiterer Grund wäre das ich den Pumpkasten damit überdecken könnte und zudem dessen Erreichbarkeit erhöhe. 
Ich überlege mal noch weiter.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Jo, ein Steg bis über den Pumpenkasten, das sähe Klasse aus , aber ne Brücke quer drüber, die haut meiner Meinung nach die Optik kaputt. Aber zum Glück sind ja die Geschmäcker verschieden  
Vielleicht hat ja noch nen anderer dazu Ideen oder Anregungen ? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Hallo,
ich stimme Wuzzel voll zu! Ich habe einen kleinen (freitragenden) Steg, weil ich gerne ins Wasser schauen wollte (inzwischen macht das die ganze Familie ).
Der Steg ist 1,50 m freitragend auf 2 Trägern 80x80 mm² Bangkirai (mit Konterlattung!). Er "schwankt" im cm-Bereich, wenn man zu mehreren drauf "wippt". Für Spannweiten bis 3 m kenne ich 140x100 mm² Fichte hochkant, daher kann ich der Lärche-Lösung zustimmen.
Frage an Wuzzel: Wasser von so nah unten ist ok für einen Leimholzbinder? Ich nehme an, dass der Leim wasserfest ist. Ich habe einen selbstgebauten, rollbaren Schrank unter einem Vordach. Der hat als Abdeckung ein Leimholzbrett, an das per Stoss Leisten angeleimt wurden. Nach dem Trocknen des Leims habe ich nach zwei Wochen (bei 20/10°C Temperatur !) die geleimte Platte mehrfach mit farblosen Bootslack gestrichen. Nach 5 Jahren ist eine, der Sonne und Witterung ausgestetze, angeleimte Kante "abgewittert". Daher meine Bedenken zu Leimholz nahe am Wasser.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Rolf, was für ne Holzart ist das Brett ? 
Natürlich baut man dauerhafter mit Hartholz, aber es ist ja immer ne Frage dessen, wie lange das überhaupt halten muss, und wann man das nächste mal umgestaltet.
Persönlich würd ich im Aussenbereich eher nur lasieren und nicht lackieren. Früher oder später dringt durch feinste Haarrisse Wasser unter den Lack, der nicht mehr abtrocknen kann. Vielleicht liegt auch da das Problem ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## zAiMoN (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Nabend 

würde dir auch abraten von einer Brücke, es macht den Teich optisch viel kleiner..

hatte das auch mal ganz früher geplant und mich dann zum Steg/Sonnendeck & heute Terrasse entschieden..

und ne schmale Brücke ist auch nicht so "komfortabel"


----------



## hw1967 (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Danke für eure Hinweise und Tipps. Auch ich mache mir ja Gedanken ob die Brücke nicht zu dominant würde.

Ich gebe euch recht das ein Steg optisch besser zu einem Teich von der Größe passt. Aus meiner Sicht sprechen folgende Gründe gegen den Steg. 
1. Damit der Pumpsammler wirklich verdeckt wird müsste der Steg deutlich darüber hinweg gehen. Unsere Terasse und damit hauptsächlicher Sitzplatz ist genau gegenüber und man würde schnell drunter schauen.

2. Auf der Seite des Teiches habe ich bis zum Bambus nur ca. 50cm Platz. Wie soll ich auf dem schmalen Streifen Fundamente für den Steg bauen? (siehe Bild)
 

3. Da der Steg von aussen über den Ufergraben und den Pumpsammler hinaus gehen müsste bräuchte dieser schon eine ordenliche Weite. 

4. Eine Terasse kommt aus gleichem Grund nicht in Frage. Zudem wird diese schon als Standplatz für den Strandkorb am auf diesem Bild gegenüberliegenden Ufer gebaut. Sie wird bis an den Wasserrand reichen und auch als Einstieg in den Teich dienen.
 

Ich überlege mal weiter. Vielleicht schaffe ich es in den nächsten Tagen mal mit Dachlatten ein Provisorium zu legen um einen Eindruck zu bekommen wie sehr die Brücke stören würde. Auf jeden Fall schiebe ich das Projekt jetzt noch mal ein paar Tage oder Wochen bis ich mir sicher bin. 
Freue mich sehr über weitere Vorschläge und Tipps. Auch wenn ich bisher weiterhin an meiner Brücke festhalte haltet mich bitte nicht für beratungsresistent. Ich nehme eure Gedanken sehr wohl auf und überlege ob und wie ich diese umsetzen kann. 

Danke und Gruß
Holger


----------



## haegar67 (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Ich habe mir ein Carport mit Gründach gebaut. Aussenmaße 6,5 x 7 Meter. Um das Gewicht des Gründaches tragen zu können, sind die Balken alle 50cm auf 8x20cm dimensioniert, davon sind 6m freitragend. Material ist KDI. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das KDI auch über den Teich so gesund ist (Salze?). 
Da ich immer eine Numer größer dimensioniere, würde ich dir auch die 20cm hochkant empfehlen. Bei 3m ohne weitere Auflager.... Ich habe bei mir unter dem Carport mittlerweile auch schon ein Auflager in der Mitte gebaut..war mir sicherer, bei bis zu 70-80kg/qm bei voller Wassersättigung. Diese Ausmaße habe ich einer Bauanleitung aus dem Internet übernommen, nach der die Konstruktion für 175kg/qm ausgelegt ist). Diese Belastung dürfte bei dir nicht auftreten

Das Fundament würde ich aus 4 H-Ankern an den Enden fertigen. Passt auch bei dir zwischen Teich und Bambus. Wenn du die H-Anker tief genug setzt, dürfte da nichts wackeln. An den Stirnseiten jeweils einen Balken quer zwischen die Längsträger setzen. Bei 3m Spannweite würde ich aber auch noch 2 weitere Balken quer zu den Längsträgern setzen. Dadurch entsteht dann ein 3x0,5m grosser Rahmen auf dem dann Bretter den Rest zur Stabilität beitragen. 

KDI wäre meine erste Wahl für die Unterkonstruktion, ich weiß nur nicht, was vom KDI alles ins Wasser gespült wird und ob das fischungiftig ist. Ansonsten: Lärche hat aufgrund seines hohen Harzanteils einen sehr hohen Eigenschutz. Solange das Zeugs nicht permanent im Wasser steht, ordentlich hinterlüftet wird, hälts lange (nicht ewig). Eventuell solltest du dafür sorgen, das die Brücke 1cm Gefälle zur einen Seite aufweist, damit das Wasser nicht auf dem Holz stehen bleibt. Wenns der Geldbeutel hergibt: Bankirai, oder ähnliches. Dürfte aber in sich eine sauschwere Konstruktion werden.


----------



## hw1967 (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Ich habe jetzt mal aus ein paar Resten die noch rumlagen ein Provisorium gebaut welches grob die Ausmaße der geplanten Brücke hat.

 

 

Ich finde es sieht gar nicht so schlimm aus. Eure Meinung?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Mit ner schlanken Unterkonstruktion (wie verwendet) geht das optisch direkt.
Aber wie sieht das ganze mit mehr als 20 cm Bauhöhe aus ? 
Und wie sieht das ganze aus , wenn bedingt durch das Anwachsen der Pflanzen die freie Wasserfläche viel kleiner sein wird ? 
Vielleicht denkst Du über Stahlträger statt Holz nach ? 
Persönlich würd ich nach wie vor nur nen Steg und keine Brücke bauen.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Hallo,
eigentlich hat es Wuzzel schon gesagt: mit ein paar Pflanzen links und rechts sieht man den Schacht auch nicht mehr... . Außerhalb vom Teich geht beispielsweise ein Chinaschilf (ab Juni), oder eben Bambus für Liebhaber des "Immergrüns". Im Teich gibt es auch Pflanzen. Carex acuta z. B. wächst sehr hoch, ist anspruchlos, und treibt nach harten Frösten zuverlässig und schnell aus.
Ich hätte auch gerne eine Brücke über meinen Teich gehabt, ... . Ich würde nach wie vor davon abraten. Unter einer schlanken Brücke kann man doch auch seitlich den Schacht sehen . (okay, wenn man von der Terasse direkt auf die Brücke schaut, nicht - aber das wäre auch bei einem größeren Teich nicht die beste Position für eine Brücke (zumindest würde ich "Rückzugsorte" nicht so direkt an Wege anbinden). 
Wuzzel, der Bootslack war von Clou (es war ja nur ein guter m² zu streichen, daher habe ich keine Recherche angestellt, und den Preis bezahlt). Das Material war Fichtenleimholz, das somit unter Sonneneinstrahlung sicher am wenigsten formstabil ist, und dann wohl Haarrisse gebildet hat... .
Da bei Bauprojekte immer ein wenig dauern, war zuviel Restfeuchte eher kein Thema.


----------



## hw1967 (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Mit ner schlanken Unterkonstruktion (wie verwendet) geht das optisch direkt.
> Aber wie sieht das ganze mit mehr als 20 cm Bauhöhe aus ?
> Und wie sieht das ganze aus , wenn bedingt durch das Anwachsen der Pflanzen die freie Wasserfläche viel kleiner sein wird ?
> Vielleicht denkst Du über Stahlträger statt Holz nach ?
> ...



Stahlträger statt Holz? Dürfte dann teurer und schwerer werden, oder? Zudem weiß ich mit Metal nicht umzugehen. Wie befestige ich die Gehfläche?
Ein Steg werde ich nicht bauen. Entweder die Brücke oder gar nicht.



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eigentlich hat es Wuzzel schon gesagt: mit ein paar Pflanzen links und rechts sieht man den Schacht auch nicht mehr... . Außerhalb vom Teich geht beispielsweise ein Chinaschilf (ab Juni), oder eben Bambus für Liebhaber des "Immergrüns". Im Teich gibt es auch Pflanzen. Carex acuta z. B. wächst sehr hoch, ist anspruchlos, und treibt nach harten Frösten zuverlässig und schnell aus.
> Ich hätte auch gerne eine Brücke über meinen Teich gehabt, ... . Ich würde nach wie vor davon abraten. Unter einer schlanken Brücke kann man doch auch seitlich den Schacht sehen . (okay, wenn man von der Terasse direkt auf die Brücke schaut, nicht - aber das wäre auch bei einem größeren Teich nicht die beste Position für eine Brücke (zumindest würde ich "Rückzugsorte" nicht so direkt an Wege anbinden).
> ...



Mit den Pflanzen rechts und links ist noch eine gute Idee. 
Ich werde das ganze noch mal mit meiner Frau besprechen und die Chefin dann entscheiden lassen.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## karsten. (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*



hw1967 schrieb:


> ....... Wie befestige ich die Gehfläche?......



im einfachstem Falle [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14/]so [/URL]

Brücken werden mit Stahl natürlich auch schlanker  und "was fürs Leben" 

mfG


----------



## hw1967 (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Wir haben uns entschieden. Die Brücke wird nun gebaut. 
Die Träger werden aus Fichteleimbinder sein. Mir ist klar das das dies nicht ewig hält. Allerdings sind die Kosten dafür auch nicht allzu hoch. Sobald ich fertig bin werde ich Fotos einstellen.
Danke für eure Tipps und Hinweise die ich sehr gerne in meine Überlegungen mit eingezogen habe. 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## dragsterrobby (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Klar mach mal und wenn du das ganze schön mit Leinölfirnis vorbehandelst, hast auch länger was davon!


----------



## hw1967 (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Die Brücke ist jetzt fertig. Uns gefällt sie gut. Für die Kinder ist es schon der neue Stammplatz.

 

Danke für eure Tipps!

gruß
Holger


----------



## dragsterrobby (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Ich finfe die Brücke einfach zu groß für den relativ kleinen Teich, sorry


----------



## hw1967 (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Ich finfe die Brücke einfach zu groß für den relativ kleinen Teich, sorry



Kein Grund sich zu entschuldigen. Die Geschmäcker sind Gott sei Dank verschieden. Sicherlich ist die Brücke grenzwertig von der Größe. Aber wie schon gesagt. Für uns wirkt sie schön und das Bild gefällt uns besser als zuvor ohne.
Aber Danke für die ehrliche Meinung.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Steg über den Teich*

Mir isse auch zu groß für den Teich, aber die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden. 
Und wenns Euch gefällt ist das die Hauptsache.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------

